

Google sells just 20,000 Nexus One smartphones in first week  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/google-sells-just-20000-nexus-one-smartphones-in-first-week-20100113/

======
jacquesm
That seems to me to be a pretty rough guess. They took some apps and estimated
penetration based on the new registrations of those apps.

That's not exactly hard data, the title suggests it is.

~~~
andrew1
I agree. From the article:

> Flurry drew up the estimate based on new handsets appearing in its data over
> the launch period allowing it to give quite an accurate prediction.

Given that they have nothing to validate their numbers against, how can they
claim that they're 'quite .. accurate'?!

~~~
dagw
They've used the same method for other phones, where the manufacturers have
eventually released sales numbers. If their numbers are accurate for those
phones then they can make assumptions about the accuracy in this case.

~~~
andrew1
But you can't say that a prediction is accurate until you have the actual
data. They could still be wildly wrong in this instance; for example Nexus One
users may be the early adopter types who will install loads of applications,
thus artificially inflating the perceived number of phones out there.

Until Google actually release figures about how many were sold the prediction
can't be classed as accurate or inaccurate.

------
scotty79
Nexus One is to smartphones as Chrome is to browsers. Nexus One is to android
phones as Chrome is to Firefox.

It's not a revolution, it's not instant blockbuster. It's just Google trying
out good things as always.

~~~
wendroid
Indeed, they were coy in the press pre launch. They didn't do a massive dry
ice launch. Jobs announced iPhone with

"Today, we are introducing three revolutionary products."

Compare that to

"One question we asked ourselves some time ago was what if we work even more
closely with our partners to bring devices to market which are going to help
us showcase quickly the great software technology we're working on here at
Google," Mario Queiroz, vice president of product management at Google said.
"We've done just that."

------
pierrefar
Does anyone know of a customer service/support story where Google ends up
being shown in a good light? I've heard this so many times with AdSense,
AdWords, and Google account users that simply got disabled without any
recourse or a chance to talk with someone about anything.

And now Google wants to do a consumer-focused play by selling directly to the
end users and surprise, their lack of customer service mentality is not
helping them.

~~~
bjplink
People hardly ever go out of there way to make a fuss when a company has good
customer service or handles a support issue well. Sometimes the negative
minority is just the most vocal. For instance, most people have PayPal
accounts with no problems for years but the few that have issues write long
blog posts about them and start sites like paypalsucks.com.

------
whalesalad
This has to be due to the fact that Google didn't do/have any sort of
marketing. Every other phone had a carrier behind it as well. It's an apples
to oranges comparison! The iPhone 3GS had two previous iPhones to pave it's
way, the Droid had all kinds of viral marketing going for it from Verizon, the
MyTouch had a lot of marketing from T-Mobile with stars like Whoopie Goldberg
and Chevy Chase. The only thing that Google had behind it was geeks like us
who read HN and blogs like Engadget.

~~~
millettjon
I would have liked to have seen marketing dollars per units sold. How long
will it take for TMobile to get back the 100M they spent on marketing? This is
Google's first offering in a new market and the limited marketing will buy
them time to ramp up operations in a controlled manner.

~~~
scrrr
They already had the G1, another HTC phone with Android.

------
fierarul
It's going to get better once they start selling it outside of the US.

From the outside it also looks like they are under a lot of negative press --
which seems a bit dubious and probably a sign of being some kind of threat to
either operators or cell phone competitors.

~~~
yason
We shall see but I hope so.

As soon as they'll start selling Nexus in Europe I'm seriously considering
buying one even if I have a perfectly good cell phone already.

Also, as an European I am -- and our operators are -- used to "unsubsidized"
unlocked phones so that won't be a problem either.

------
dannyr
I tried getting the Nexus One subsidized but I was told I'm not eligible. I
still have about 9 months left in my contract which started when I bought my
G1.

I know a lot of G1 owners looking to upgrade but unfortunately, we can't
unless we pay the full price.

------
bentlegen
One theory: people like subsidized phones.

~~~
jraines
And: people already _have_ subsidized phones, with contracts that prevent them
from getting another one for a while. I'm still locked in to the G1 I bought
in November of '08. People who were waiting on the next big Android phone
probably _just_ bought a Droid, with contract.

